

23rd International Obfuscated C Code Contest deadline for submission is Oct 19th - gghh
https://submit.ioccc.org/

======
gghh
also relevant
[https://twitter.com/ioccc/status/512657240612802563](https://twitter.com/ioccc/status/512657240612802563)

